# Hydraulics to run snow blower



## AGCB (Dec 31, 2015)

I have a Bolens TX1300 w/ Isecki 15 HP diesel. The the front of the crankshaft where the belt case is driven is nearly worn off(spline). I'm considering driving my 4' snowblower with a hydraulic motor. The tractor has a pump but I'm almost sure it is too small to drive this. Can't find any info on pump output. If you would supply this info to confirm or else my doubts.

The next plan would be to install a PTO pump to drive the blower with a hydraulic motor.

I would appreciate any thoughts or advice you may have.

Thanks
Aaron


----------



## RM-MN (Sep 11, 2015)

AGCB said:


> I have a Bolens TX1300 w/ Isecki 15 HP diesel. The the front of the crankshaft where the belt case is driven is nearly worn off(spline). I'm considering driving my 4' snowblower with a hydraulic motor. The tractor has a pump but I'm almost sure it is too small to drive this. Can't find any info on pump output. If you would supply this info to confirm or else my doubts.
> 
> The next plan would be to install a PTO pump to drive the blower with a hydraulic motor.
> 
> ...


Snowblowers take horsepower to run and lots of it in heavy snow. Hydraulic pumps and motors are rather inefficient in transferring horsepower and are not cheap. You will probably be money ahead to fix the worn splines instead of adding the hydraulics you mention. The splines may be bolted to the crankshaft instead of integral to the crankshaft. Check with your dealer.


----------



## AGCB (Dec 31, 2015)

Thanks. I'll look into that


----------



## AGCB (Dec 31, 2015)

Thanks RM-MN. You are right. Looks like a major tear down to get that spline adapter off engine.

My latest idea is to mount the blower on a home made tractor unit that I am in the process of building. The blower will be powered by its own engine which in one respect simplifies things. I may still be able to use the belt clutch case.

Aaron


----------

